# Pictures of my Phidippus Jumpers!



## TheTyro (Oct 15, 2009)

Taken on my cell phone, as usual.

I have 4 Phidippus regius, and 1 Phidippus audax, but I am only posting pictures of the largest male regius. I got the four regius from Xenesthis.
 The male molted very recently and he looks soooo handsome now! Not sure how many more molts he has to go before he's an adult!

Here he is before his last molt, looking very juvenile.












And here he is, as of last night!






















And here is my Phidippus audax juvenile, I believe she is a female.



























I can't wait to get a decent digital camera!


----------



## Deroplatys (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats a mobile phone cam  
P.regius is next on my list 
The macro digital camera's i use are Olympus IR500 a Samsung NV3.


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, the t-mobile G1 is an ok camera if you have a steady hand ( I have to exhale to take somewhat clear pictures) and a strong light source. I have a kodak easyshare, but the pictures it takes are awful, compared to my phone. Ditto that about the cameras, though I think there is a new Canon I have my eye on.

I love these regius spiders, they are so hairy and beautiful. XD You have some Hyllus Diardi don'tcha? Those are definitely on my list. Though I dunno where to aquire them!


----------



## saltyscissors (Oct 15, 2009)

very pretty! i'm thinking of ordering a P. octopunctatus from spider pharm (25mm!!  :drool: ) but frankly i don't know the temperature they need to be kept at, or the amount of humidity they like. could you shed light on the situation, Mr. Uppity-American-Person-With-All-His-Fancy-Salticids?


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 15, 2009)

Salty, that'd be Miss. 

Dunno about uppity though! 

I was also going to order some Octopunctatus, but at the time the Spider Pharm guy said they couldn't find any, because of a bad drought. I still want one, so if you do end up sucessfully purchasing one through him, lemme know!

And I don't have any specific things I do with them, I typically keep a lamp right overhead ( a normal one with one of those white twisty bulbs) because they seem to appreciate the heat and light. It's relatively coldish and dark in my room compared to Florida though. So I may get a lower powered heat lamp ( maybe not, don't wanna dry em up!) or flourescent light soon to make them more comfortable.. I don't even have any substrate in their cages, like I did back in NJ, they don't seem to have any interest or like of dirt, or cocoa fiber....or ground in general. Humidity, I'm not doing anything besides the occasional mist of water every blue moon for drinking water, but I don't think they need it at a specific humidity. I cut sheets of paper into strips and bent them, so they have a broad flat walking area, plus twigs and fake plants. The floor "substrate" is just tissue or toilet paper folded over. Helps keep it clean too. They seem happy, but I do want to get nicer cages for them...all I have is random containers.

*whew*


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 15, 2009)

They are my absolute favorite "spider"  They are so cute and I love the way they move.  I wish there was more videos on them and I wish they came in a bigger size   Nice pictures


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 15, 2009)

Moonkin77 said:


> They are my absolute favorite "spider"  They are so cute and I love the way they move.  I wish there was more videos on them and I wish they came in a bigger size   Nice pictures


Ditto that... a 5" p. regius would be awesome!!


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Ditto that... a 5" p. regius would be awesome!!


/scary  

that thing could take down small mammals (or cats )


----------



## TheAssyrian (Oct 15, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Ditto that... a 5" p. regius would be awesome!!


Wow, one of my dreams, mantids and solifugids that can live for several years and tarantula sized Salticids.

Oh, thanks for sharing those beautiful pics Tyro!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 15, 2009)

> Yep, the t-mobile G1 is an ok camera if you have a steady hand


That is amazing quality for a cellphone cam.  I looked up the features of the t-mobie G1, though, and it says it's just a 3.2 mp.  It must have a macro feature?


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 15, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww, I never get sick of looking at their baby faces! I have a Platycryptus and it has a very monkeylike fuzzy face! I'm very surprised you got this with your phone!

 I haven't a clue what species I'll go for next - regius, octopunctatus, whitmani, I got to get Phidippus apacheanus and Paraphidippus aurantius, though!! :drool:


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! XD I'll probably post more photos after their next molts. I'm keeping track and listing the dates to see the average time between, so hopefully i'll get pics when they are advancing each time. 

I'm pretty surprised the G1 has 3.1, thats pretty good! I really abuse the poor thing too, forcing it to take clear photos at about 4 inches away from the spiders. I don't know if the design of the camera just makes it good for macros, or its a camera with good range in general. My webcam takes even sharper pics, but the lighting isn't very good. Perhaps i'll try to take some soon that way.

Until I get a fancy expensive DSLR, anyways  

and I agree, they do have a very monkey like face, something my boyfriends mom mentioned when she saw them up close the first few times. " Like a gorilla" she said.  


Zerg....I'm hooked too. The sky is the limit for jumper fans, I think. And I can only pray they will someday discover a species of giant jumperin the likes of Phidippus. I could pet it and take it for walks, and generally keep people at bay! ;P


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 17, 2009)

TheTyro said:


> and I agree, they do have a very monkey like face, something my boyfriends mom mentioned when she saw them up close the first few times. " Like a gorilla" she said.
> 
> 
> Zerg....I'm hooked too. The sky is the limit for jumper fans, I think. And I can only pray they will someday discover a species of giant jumperin the likes of Phidippus. I could pet it and take it for walks, and generally keep people at bay! ;P


 Big jumpers is my mad scientist dream!!  

 Jumpers can also be blamed for getting me interested in taking the plunge into tarantulas. I got to get pics of the platycrytpus, I only have a video of her. Looking to get a boytoy for her after xmas.

 My P. audax slings seem to be more active than the P. johnsoni I have. Don't know if it's because my johnsoni were raised by me and are used to deli cups, but they are pretty laid back when they aren't hungry while at least 4 of the audax do circles in their containers. Need to go shopping for bigger ones it seems..


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 18, 2009)

Video of the male regius: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YY3o2xKTXQ


I just bought some big containers from walmart today for like 2.80 each, I need to modify the lids with these sink filters for better air circulation. They are 1 gallon containers with screw on lids. A big upgrade for them! I also bought a ton of fake flowers lol. I am excited to get to work on em.

Its funny, the only spider that has ever bitten me was a johnsoni. Hurt a ton too. (That was when I was a little kid though)

You might wanna hit up walmart too, zerg! XD oh and I found your youtube channel. I saw the platycrytpus, sure does look different than the phidippus i'm so used to! like their heads are flatter XD

Oh, and ditto the tarantula thing. I am thinking about it for the future. O_O some are so beautiful, its insane how much I didnt know about them until i joined this forum.


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 27, 2009)

*More photos!*

This is the smallest of the female regius spiders. She's adorable!





















More of Nomi the II, P. audax (same spider as in the first post, she molted once since those photos.) I'm not sure if it's male or female anymore. I thought it was female. I've seen photos of same stage looking juvi's that were identified as male and female. Now I am confused! Her palps still look female-ish to me, same with her head shape. I want a girly! If you know, i'd love some confirmation. :? 


























and more of my handsome Sting! Notice the drop of...spit he's carrying in his mouth. :? I have seen him spit some up for cleaning his fangs, but this was a whooole ton. He would spit it out between his mouthparts, then suck it back in a few times. Then he finally swallowed it all back up, never using it for cleaning. Anyone know why? Maybe to relieve some of the pressure from being so full of cricket smoothie? XD















































Fin.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice pictures. I think P.regius will be the third Phidippus I want to add to my collection. Maybe after Xmas I'll get some. Either that or Phidippus apacheus or Paraphidippus if I can find some for sale.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome...
I just got an appacheanus, and its really cool!


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*Wow, very cool lookin' little guys! *


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 5, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Awesome...
> I just got an appacheanus, and its really cool!


hmmm, what an awful name for a jumper i've always thought: apache anus. sounds like someone was trying to insult...


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 7, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> hmmm, what an awful name for a jumper i've always thought: apache anus. sounds like someone was trying to insult...


 Still want them... such a gorgeous scarlett spider.  :drool: 

 If you breed any Bianca, you know where to find me.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay cool... By the way I know where you can find the johnsoni you're looking for.. Since you still have that request up, I figure you haven't found him..


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, unfotunately I'm waiting until after xmas so I could save a bunch of money on presents. I should probably take that off temporarily.

 Least none of my johnsoni have matured yet so I have some time. May also get some more audax and maybe platycryptus if my female doesn't lay a sac.


----------



## TheTyro (Nov 27, 2009)

Some more pictures, I'll be adding others soon, since almost all of them are now adult or near adult.

This is the same female regius I have in my "gallery" here on arachnoboards. Somehow I neglected to post more photos of her from previous molts.  
































I am amazed at those last two eyes at the back/top of the carapace...they look so much like, fish or frog peepers. I'll get less blurry pictures of her soon, I want to wait for her to fatten up before I make her pose for me seriously. I just wanted to have something haha.


----------



## TheTyro (Nov 28, 2009)

Some more, these are of Sting, the largest of my regius.






















And of Turret, the smallest of all the spiders, i'm not sure if he has one more molt to go before he's an adult...or this is as big as he's going to get. Sting makes him like a baby.











And lastly, Fireball! She's prepping for another molt, I have a good feeling she's going to be the bigger of the females.


----------

